# Hufflepuff



## Hooked

I came across this site yesterday. Has anyone ever heard of them / tried their juice? Just wondering if they're legit.

https://www.hufflepuff.co.za/

EDIT: Their website states that they're operating during Level 3. Courier service available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

never heard of them before, but this pricing is ridiculous!!!



seems like it's single flavour mixes from concentrates with nic added. People trying to get rich quick with doing the bare minimum and exploiting their fellow vaper's, disgusting!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

WTF!?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This website must be a joke!

https://www.hufflepuff.co.za/agents-wanted/

"Requirements for becoming an agent for Hufflepuff




Agent must be 18 years or older



Agent Must comply with rules and regulations supplied by Hufflepuff T/A
CBD-Life sa Pty Ltd



A non-disclosure form will be completed and signed by each appointed agent.



Each agent will be responsible for their own advertising.



Agents that qualify will pay an admin fee of R500 (this is once off) This
will entitle the agent to market our products under our name as well as a
permit for sending via courier if needed. This will also give each agent their
own personalised email address. Agent will have an allocated area and may only
sell in that area; 1 Agent cannot advertise or sell in another area. Agent will
also receive a listing on our website with contact details.



Agents will work on a sliding scale commission basis. A price list will be supplied,
and the agent may only work on SRP and not push up the price in order to make
more profit.



Each agent must buy stock in order to resell. Agents will be responsible for
courier fees.



A min order of 30 bottles must be ordered to qualify for an agent.



We reserve the right to hand over your area to someone else if your sales as
agent is not performing as expected, This will be calculated on the amount of
stock bought monthly and a performance chart will be supplied as well as a
formal warning letter to inform you if this may happen.



Agents will need to submit the following documents together with a completed
application. Certified copy of your ID. Proof of address not older than 3
months.3 months bank statements (must be in your name) This can be sent to
info@hufflepuff.co.za



Agents will not be allowed to relabel any stock from us.
Agents will not be allowed to give false info to a client for any reason
If you feel you meet the criteria you can complete the form below "

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

Woow eish, I have a reliable distributer I'm sticking to him and he does the full thing in lockdown for me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> WTF!?!?!?!?
> View attachment 197655


OH WOW!!!

And the juice prizes looks like someone is trying to make a quick buck

Its people like this that gives the vaping industry a very bad name

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## takatatak



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO

SparkySA said:


> Woow eish, I have a reliable distributer I'm sticking to him and he does the full thing in lockdown for me


Shhh don't talk too loud ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

I think it's a scam.
sent them a snotty email.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

#VapePower @SparkySA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak

Blocked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m sure he is making sure to cover his expenses: bail, legal fess and maybe a bribe or 2 to get out of jail

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer

Bavarian Cream flavour... really?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

takatatak said:


> Blocked
> View attachment 197688
> 
> View attachment 197689


What a k@k reply from them

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

All his flavors are concentrated names. If it was that easy i would make millions. So here are my prices marshmallow at 7% for 100ml 0 nic ummm i will give it to you for R 150 and cost to me is about R30 wow so i make nothing does that sound right yes sounds perfect. Any takers special for today only. Buy 2 get one absolutely free YES you heard me FREE. Get 5 people to join in so i can start my own juice factory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Here's the kicker though... So it's R250/30ml of Bavarian Cream or whichever flavour you choose, in either 3mg, 6mg or 12mg BUT if you choose a 30ml CBD variant, it's R150!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER

ivc_mixer said:


> Here's the kicker though... So it's R250/30ml of Bavarian Cream or whichever flavour you choose, in either 3mg, 6mg or 12mg BUT if you choose a 30ml CBD variant, it's R150!


The type of CBD that 1ml later you go blind. He most probably have a CBD farm thats why its so cheap. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Whats the okes number? I also want to torment him

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> I think it's a scam.
> sent them a snotty email.


Please share!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ivc_mixer said:


> Here's the kicker though... So it's R250/30ml of Bavarian Cream or whichever flavour you choose, in either 3mg, 6mg or 12mg BUT if you choose a 30ml CBD variant, it's R150!





THE REAPER said:


> The type of CBD that 1ml later you go blind. He most probably have a CBD farm thats why its so cheap. Lol



Nah, it's legit CBD, he needs to get rid of all the CBD juice he had to buy to ship his hardware....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Invite him to the forum and we can put our "orders" in lol
I got alot of old bottles just wash them then your good to go special price R30 per 60 ml bottle(unwashed)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

He has a great idee though a shop for billionaires. But what i really wana know is how many people actualy bought from him. If someone can get that info it would be great. Hope that figure is 0.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Haha surely this is a bad joke, wouldn't even pay half the price for any of those juices, even the devices are marked up to the moon... That's why I don't support hufflepuff, I'm a Gryffindor man myself.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## takatatak

THE REAPER said:


> He has a great idee though a shop for billionaires. But what i really wana know is how many people actualy bought from him. If someone can get that info it would be great. Hope that figure is 0.





The domain was registered in May and the images uploaded in May and June so hopefully the scumbag has seen little to no business...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

takatatak said:


> View attachment 197700
> 
> The domain was registered in May and the images uploaded in May and June so hopefully the scumbag has seen little to no business...


The problem is that some people will think this is the real deal and then buy stuff 

A trap needs to be set out for this dude

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## vicTor

I can't understand how someone can be so greedy when people are so desperate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> I can't understand how someone can be so greedy when people are so desperate


Maybe is NDZ's website

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> never heard of them before, but this pricing is ridiculous!!!
> View attachment 197654
> 
> 
> seems like it's single flavour mixes from concentrates with nic added. People trying to get rich quick with doing the bare minimum and exploiting their fellow vaper's, disgusting!!!





SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the okes number? I also want to torment him



There's the guys number in the pic and his email address

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

Scammers aren't as clever as they make out i would never touch a company called "Hufflepuff" they have even converted the "Moreish Puffs" logo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Scammers aren't as clever as they make out i would never touch a company called "Hufflepuff" they have even converted the "Moreish Puffs" logo!


Someone trying to get rich off the back of others taking all the risks, these sort of people need putting down permanently!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> I can't understand how someone can be so greedy when people are so desperate


Because people like this have similar traits to serial killers including lack of empathy!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> Because people like this have similar traits to serial killers including lack of empathy!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 197708


Lol, Yes whoever is behind "Hufflepuff" could easily be the next:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Lol, Yes whoever is behind "Hufflepuff" could easily be the next:
> 
> View attachment 197709


Gave me idea for if the name fits thread!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Please share!



I just said that I think they're a scam and that their prices are ridiculous and they should be ashamed of themselves for exploiting fellow vapers like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Since it's a free market:
Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
R250 per 2l bottle. 
Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals. 
100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
Serious buyers only. 
Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723


Do you Export?!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723


Best part is no mod needed just suck on the bottle for great flavor lol.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SparkySA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723


Do you do desserty notes as well and can we buy bulk, I'm glad you have done the covid test, it's always a good sign when a supplier thinks of their clients wellbeing first

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723



do you do a CBD as well ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> do you do a CBD as well ?


So like me you have seen someone do the bucket but never tried of course lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723


Is that MTL vapor or DL please?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723


We can make a deal if i can buy shares then we can go 60% of the compony is ures and 40% mine i will sanitize 2lt empty bottels and send them your way for filling maybe we can get another partner for export and deliveries. I will give him 10% of my shares lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thank you all kindly for your geniune interest!
We are looking for clearence certification to start export within the next few weeks. 
We can accommodate both DL and MTL Vapers (2l for DL and 500ml for MTL)
CBD products will start soon as well, we are expecting a big influx of "preloved" CBD juice supplies.
We will also supply a wide range of flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> We can make a deal if i can buy shares then we can go 60% of the compony is ures and 40% mine i will sanitize 2lt empty bottels and send them your way for filling maybe we can get another partner for export and deliveries. I will give him 10% of my shares lol.


Sounds like a sound business plan. I will have my people contact your people. Will start working on a legit WIX website for the business soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Wow im gonna be rich im quiting my day job hahaha. I will find a guy to smoke some weed and add it to your flavour for a special cbd.then me and you can be clear headed for the job some one has to think straight.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Any feedback our proposed logo?

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

THE REAPER said:


> We can make a deal if i can buy shares then we can go 60% of the compony is ures and 40% mine i will sanitize 2lt empty bottels and send them your way for filling maybe we can get another partner for export and deliveries. I will give him 10% of my shares lol.


The only problem is @Dela Rey Steyn values is new vapor company at $100,000,000 so 40% of that will be $ a lot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sounds like a sound business plan. I will have my people contact your people. Will start working on a legit WIX website for the business soon.


Bagsy international sales manager, quite happy to work on commission!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any feedback our proposed logo?
> View attachment 197744


Perfect that will do just fine its taking off. @Timwis even better cause i get the 2lt bottels bottom $ we can always add some fruit we will call it chunky vape and smooth vape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Timwis said:


> Bagsy international sales manager, quite happy to work on commission!


Hired

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak

Hustlepuff

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thank you all kindly for your geniune interest!
> We are looking for clearence certification to start export within the next few weeks.
> We can accommodate both DL and MTL Vapers (2l for DL and 500ml for MTL)
> CBD products will start soon as well, we are expecting a big influx of "preloved" CBD juice supplies.
> We will also supply a wide range of flavours.


Hi there. I am your friendly neighbourhood tax collector. I will be expecting 14% vat and 50% excise (sin) tax plus 10% UIF and 25% provisional taxes on each item sold.

Thank you in advance.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Raindance said:


> Hi there. I am your friendly neighbourhood tax collector. I will be expecting 14% vat and 50% excise (sin) tax plus 10% UIF and 25% provisional taxes on each item sold.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards


And i'm his accountant, once i have fiddled his accounts he will be due a nice tax return cheque!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## takatatak

It doesn't look like this person registered their company name so if someone has some time and money to waste, you could register _"Hufflepuff"_ with the CIPC (it's not registered, I already checked) and then send them a legal letter demanding that they cease from trading with your name or you'll sue them

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

takatatak said:


> It doesn't look like this person registered their company name so if someone has some time and money to waste, you could register _"Hufflepuff"_ with the CIPC (it's not registered, I already checked) and then send them a legal letter demanding that they cease from trading with your name or you'll sue them


They would need a change of underwear after reading the letter!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silo

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723



The Double Ripe special.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since it's a free market:
> Premium International E-liquid Vapour for sale.
> R250 per 2l bottle.
> Bottles are rinsed with clean borehole water, no nasty bleach or city water chemicals.
> 100% Guaranteed Covid-19 free Vapour, have test results to corroborate.
> Serious buyers only.
> Also looking for agents to distribute across SA.
> View attachment 197723



I would like a 25l bottle of pure Swazi. And more importantly a video of the collection of the product. Can't be too safe with all the scams going around.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip

You’ve all lost the plot.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Chickenstrip said:


> You’ve all lost the plot.


When people ZOL they put the business on the paper!!! Then that business folds it means the ZOL is working. @Timwis last time i am dealing with customer complaints. DO YOUR JOB me and @Dela Rey Steyn cant be doing everything LOL.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

THE REAPER said:


> When people ZOL they put the business on the paper!!! Then that business folds it means the ZOL is working. @Timwis last time i am dealing with customer complaints. DO YOUR JOB me and @Dela Rey Steyn cant be doing everything LOL.


You try getting this stuff through customs claiming it's very cloudy lemonade, i'm working miracles mate!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Timwis said:


> You try getting this stuff through customs claiming it's very cloudy lemonade, i'm working miracles mate!!!


Thanks had a good laugh now people at work looking at me funny, most probably thinking what am i smoking hahahahaha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

THE REAPER said:


> most probably thinking what am i smoking


Might it be some original Hufflepuff Bavarian Cream? I heard that stuff's goooooddd!! Must be at the premium price they're asking!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thank you all kindly for your geniune interest!
> We are looking for clearence certification to start export within the next few weeks.
> We can accommodate both DL and MTL Vapers (2l for DL and 500ml for MTL)
> CBD products will start soon as well, we are expecting a big influx of "preloved" CBD juice supplies.
> We will also supply a wide range of flavours.


Remember the "Steam Tuners" upgrade, the bottle top with a thin straw taped into it for better airflow. I'm thinking R400 is decent?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## LeislB

Do we get a deposit back if we return the bottle? 

I had such a giggle at this thread, thanks for the comic relief!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER

LeislB said:


> Do we get a deposit back if we return the bottle?
> 
> I had such a giggle at this thread, thanks for the comic relief!


You will have to buy a bottle to see. Lol but we can work something out as long as it is sanitized and hastle free for us and we only pay for the empty it might work. Cause we are here to make money big time. @ivc_mixer correct the problem is the owner and i arent just selling we are using big time cant get enough. @CJB85 we will sure do just that but we muat first wait till you forget about it then we will ads it on. Cant afford it to give away more shares business must make money

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

THE REAPER said:


> You will have to buy a bottle to see. Lol but we can work something out as long as it is sanitized and hastle free for us and we only pay for the empty it might work. Cause we are here to make money big time. @ivc_mixer correct the problem is the owner and i arent just selling we are using big time cant get enough. @CJB85 we will sure do just that but we muat first wait till you forget about it then we will ads it on. Cant afford it to give away more shares business must make money


You go ahead and add it, just wait until I launch my premium, paid-for "Watch me Vape" app... going to make millions, like the clouds version of PornHub.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> You go ahead and add it, just wait until I launch my premium, paid-for "Watch me Vape" app... going to make millions, like the clouds version of PornHub.


Perfect then @Dela Rey Steyn can send you a few samples. You can review the product for us hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I see a great partnership opportunity here @THE REAPER & @CJB85 ! As long as our CFO @Timwis can make the numbers work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see a great partnership opportunity here @THE REAPER & @CJB85 ! As long as our CFO @Timwis can make the numbers work


I need to practice my "vape trick face" first, those guys usually look like they are docking a shuttle to the space station via Jedi mind power.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I think we need to spare some royalties for @Hooked , because we completely derailed this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

I agree 100% and i appologise @Hooked we went way off sorry. I will sit in the corner for a bit.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

CJB85 said:


> Remember the "Steam Tuners" upgrade, the bottle top with a thin straw taped into it for better airflow. I'm thinking R400 is decent?


Naaaah! Make it R2400.00 and call it HE!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

THE REAPER said:


> I agree 100% and i appologise @Hooked we went way off sorry. I will sit in the corner for a bit.



@THE REAPER and @Dela Rey Steyn The derailment is giving me a good laugh too! I just wish all of you would spam him. Pretend that you're interested in becoming an agent and waste his time with hundreds of questions! Whatever it is that he's selling, at those prices he deserves a kick in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the okes number? I also want to torment him


Don't know his number but he posted on my mom's Facebook page  Johann Du Plessis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Well when I posted the link to this thread for my mother to read this was the responses I was sent. Then a nasty voice message on messenger calling me a ****head and all sorts of other things. In response to my warning to my mom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Please note he says I am talking about scam artists. I said no such thing just the link  well that was some monday morning lockdown entertainment

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## takatatak

NecroticAngel said:


> Please note he says I am talking about scam artists. I said no such thing just the link  well that was some monday morning lockdown entertainment


This group are the epitome of scummy scammers... There are multiple admins on the group and they're all there to capitalise on the black market 
It's the ripping off part that irritates me...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

NecroticAngel said:


> Well when I posted the link to this thread for my mother to read this was the responses I was sent. Then a nasty voice message on messenger calling me a ****head and all sorts of other things. In response to my warning to my mom.



"Rule 1 - only idiots talk on forums."

Hmmm...... Okaaaay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Judge Dred

I am looking for the contact details of tabakak

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Judge Dred

Please say why 25mg fake isolate CBD is superior to the only CBD locally made organically.


Feeling threatned by a REAL CBD producer?

Maybe we should bust all your nicotine mixers and teach you dumbasses a really nice lesson!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Judge Dred

Now please do keep bugging us

We have some nice footage from that expo in pretoria where a bunch of you guys smoked crack/

dont make us make it public!!!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

More voice notes, and Iunless I miss the mark there was a death threat in there. Because of a single link to my mother? Seriously a death threat. If my mother wants vape juice she can just get from me. I make the damn stuff myself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Judge Dred

O wait, then there is that data of the patent thefts and import backstabbing with the Vape hoody.

Ahh, we did not forget!

You guys have alot of shit to hide and tons of shit to speak to sound inocent

Attack the only REAL CBD place in country with PAPERWORK and PERMITS [partners with the EXPORTER to 
Canada

RETARDS YOU ARE!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Judge Dred

BEEN IN VAPE FOR LONGER THAN MOST OF YOU

WE JUST DONT DO THE EGO THING LIKE YOU ASSHOLES

WE HAVE A FEW COMPANIES.

BADMOUTHING US BECAUSE WE MAY TRADE AND YOU CANT

YOUR THE DUMBASS

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> Now please do keep bugging us
> 
> We have some nice footage from that expo in pretoria where a bunch of you guys smoked crack/
> 
> dont make us make it public!!!


Very classy outfit i see! @Kuhlkatz can't you get rid of this knob Jockey!!!!?????

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Judge Dred said:


> BEEN IN VAPE FOR LONGER THAN MOST OF YOU
> 
> WE JUST DONT DO THE EGO THING LIKE YOU ASSHOLES
> 
> WE HAVE A FEW COMPANIES.
> 
> BADMOUTHING US BECAUSE WE MAY TRADE AND YOU CANT
> 
> YOUR THE DUMBASS



"You are a funny guy..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Judge Dred

O AND BY THE WAY

this big little shit

MADE 5 MILLION IN THE PAST 5 WEEKS

we sold 3800 batches of product

FEELING THREATNED MUCH?


takatatak said:


> View attachment 197700
> 
> The domain was registered in May and the images uploaded in May and June so hopefully the scumbag has seen little to no business...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Judge Dred

I AM LOGGING OF THIS PAGE PERMANENTLY

I CAN FEEL YOUR STUPID ATTEMPTING TO AFFECT MY EGO

ps, 

WE WIL MEET AGAIN....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Dislike 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> O AND BY THE WAY
> 
> this big little shit
> 
> MADE 5 MILLION IN THE PAST 5 WEEKS
> 
> we sold 3800 batches of product
> 
> FEELING THREATNED MUCH?


At your rip off prices entirely possible, you greedy despicable dickhead. I offer you my middle finger in salute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> I AM LOGGING OF THIS PAGE PERMANENTLY
> 
> I CAN FEEL YOUR STUPID ATTEMPTING TO AFFECT MY EGO
> 
> ps,
> 
> WE WIL MEET AGAIN....


I won't have that pleasure! Gutted!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

Timwis said:


> At your rip off prices entirely possible, you greedy despicable dickhead. I offer you my middle finger in salute!


https://www.prodiet.co.za/product/diamond-tablet-kit-16-weeks/ maybe his R8000 diet pills helped a little....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

NecroticAngel said:


> https://www.prodiet.co.za/product/diamond-tablet-kit-16-weeks/ maybe his R8000 diet pills helped a little....


Well we now have had the privilege, what a nice guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Also just so you all know
https://www.equilibrium-wc.co.za/
is the same twit handing out death threats for posting a link

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Jengz

Judge Dred said:


> O AND BY THE WAY
> 
> this big little shit
> 
> MADE 5 MILLION IN THE PAST 5 WEEKS
> 
> we sold 3800 batches of product
> 
> FEELING THREATNED MUCH?


A man who makes R5m in 5 weeks does not have the time to talk crap to others on a public forum. Maybe you're unhappy about your R5m as it isn't enough to feed your kak personality?

Sometimes it's cool to be a keyboard warrior, unfortunately you chose the wrong platform. Good luck in finding answers to your issues.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

Good grief!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## takatatak

*Hufflepuff Terms & Conditions*



*Vape King Terms & Conditions*



*CIPC Search of registration no.*



*Hufflepuff Administrators*





*Group Info*


Group created 14 May 2020... Almost 7000 members. Selling e-liquid at astronomical prices... Only added CBD to the group name recently.

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo - maybe you should investigate this matter because these crooks are literally using your company information and stole your Terms & Conditions which constitutes plagiarism to my understanding...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

takatatak said:


> *Hufflepuff Terms & Conditions*
> View attachment 198543
> 
> 
> *Vape King Terms & Conditions*
> View attachment 198545
> 
> 
> *CIPC Search of registration no.*
> View attachment 198547
> 
> 
> *Hufflepuff Administrators*
> View attachment 198542
> 
> View attachment 198541
> 
> 
> *Group Info*
> View attachment 198544
> 
> Group created 14 May 2020... Almost 7000 members. Selling e-liquid at astronomical prices... Only added CBD to the group name recently.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo - maybe you should investigate this matter because these crooks are literally using your company information and stole your Terms & Conditions which constitutes plagiarism to my understanding...


The Vat number is the same. That's either disturbing or plagiarism...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

The confirmed not affiliated. Phew. I love Vape King they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Della11

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> never heard of them before, but this pricing is ridiculous!!!
> View attachment 197654
> 
> 
> seems like it's single flavour mixes from concentrates with nic added. People trying to get rich quick with doing the bare minimum and exploiting their fellow vaper's, disgusting!!!



Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Della11

NecroticAngel said:


> The Vat number is the same. That's either disturbing or plagiarism...


Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Della11

takatatak said:


> View attachment 197700
> 
> The domain was registered in May and the images uploaded in May and June so hopefully the scumbag has seen little to no business...


Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Della11

THE REAPER said:


> He has a great idee though a shop for billionaires. But what i really wana know is how many people actualy bought from him. If someone can get that info it would be great. Hope that figure is 0.


Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thanks for the info guys, we are most definitely not affiliated with them and they will be getting a call from our legal department this afternoon.

This reminds me of a certain person we had on this very forum a few years ago who gave many of us death threats for exposing them with those Vape Hoodies...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Della11

The vaper said:


> The problem is that some people will think this is the real deal and then buy stuff
> 
> A trap needs to be set out for this dude
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## alex1501

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !



Funny lady is here as well.
Anyone else?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Judge Dred said:


> O wait, then there is that data of the patent thefts and import backstabbing with the Vape hoody.
> 
> Ahh, we did not forget!
> 
> You guys have alot of shit to hide and tons of shit to speak to sound inocent
> 
> Attack the only REAL CBD place in country with PAPERWORK and PERMITS [partners with the EXPORTER to
> Canada
> 
> RETARDS YOU ARE!



OMG I just read this it is the same person, did you not learn your lesson last time?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> Funny lady is here as well.
> Anyone else?


It's the Hufflepuff Mafia! lol girl blouses!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!


If you are truly the owner, I would have a word with your employees about their conduct, I am happy to forward you messages OUT OF NOWHERE calling me all sorts of names and using the most foul language and including a death threat from one of your employees. What started the whole thing is here screenshotted on this forum. Welcome to read up and see if that deserved a death threat and the most FOUL language I was almost too embarrassed to even forward to my mother.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !


You and your cronies need locking up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Timwis said:


> You and your cronies need locking up!



Nah, they evaporate quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## takatatak

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !


Daai registrasie nommer is op jou eie blerrie webtuiste se T&Cs blad... Lyk my jy't die verkeerde nommer op die internet selfs gesit. Dis jou eie dommigheid...

Translation for our English speakers:
That registration number is on your own bloody website's T&Cs page. Seems to me you put the incorrect registration number up yourself. That's your own stupidity

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !


Hang on, you mean to say that you have a husband in the SANDF (an organ of government) and the two of you are engaged in what amounts to the sale and smuggling of illegal items?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

takatatak said:


> Daai registrasie nommer is op jou eie blerrie webtuiste se T&Cs blad... Lyk my jy't die verkeerde nommer op die internet selfs gesit. Dis jou eie dommigheid...
> 
> Translation for our English speakers:
> That registration number is on your own bloody website's T&Cs page. Seems to me you put the incorrect registration number up yourself. That's your own stupidity


No worries i read all the Afrikaans, Sesotho, etc. I just right click on it and click translate to English so if anyone wants to call me a W**ker at any time you might as well just do it in English! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Judge Dred said:


> BEEN IN VAPE FOR LONGER THAN MOST OF YOU
> 
> WE JUST DONT DO THE EGO THING LIKE YOU ASSHOLES
> 
> WE HAVE A FEW COMPANIES.
> 
> BADMOUTHING US BECAUSE WE MAY TRADE AND YOU CANT
> 
> YOUR THE DUMBASS


And i see you are 19? Did you start vaping in the pram?
Holy shit man, you really opened a can of worms here. I dont think you realise the reach this forum has.

Now go away laaitie, you irritate me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Judge Dred said:


> BEEN IN VAPE FOR LONGER THAN MOST OF YOU
> 
> WE JUST DONT DO THE EGO THING LIKE YOU ASSHOLES
> 
> WE HAVE A FEW COMPANIES.
> 
> BADMOUTHING US BECAUSE WE MAY TRADE AND YOU CANT
> 
> YOUR THE DUMBASS



*you're

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## takatatak

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!And please set out the trap so I can invite my SANDF husband we shall be awaiting your TRAP becareful what you say on a public platform !


Please post us your husband's name and service number so we can report him to his superiors. If you're so f**king cock-sure about yourself then why don't you upload copies of your certification and permits that allow you to sell nicotine products under the current tobacco ban Danielle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

All the Wordpress sites by these guys are Comedy GEMS!!! So much of copy and paste from other sites

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for the info guys, we are most definitely not affiliated with them and they will be getting a call from our legal department this afternoon.
> 
> This reminds me of a certain person we had on this very forum a few years ago who gave many of us death threats for exposing them with those Vape Hoodies...


Using another company's VAT and Registration is fraud. Simple as that.

They need to be held criminally liable. Can you imagine the financial impact this will do to Vape King when they use your VAT number

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> All the Wordpress sites by these guys are Comedy GEMS!!! So much of copy and paste from other sites
> View attachment 198559
> 
> View attachment 198560


In all honesty doesn't paracetamol do the same!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> All the Wordpress sites by these guys are Comedy GEMS!!! So much of copy and paste from other sites
> View attachment 198559
> 
> View attachment 198560


I lolled.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

NecroticAngel said:


> I lolled.


I LMFMO'ed!!! (Laughed My F*** Mask Off)

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Facebook developer? Does Mark know?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

Lets all go and create a Facebook Page or group, i'll meet you all back here in 30 seconds after we have "Developed" our page!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

Well they Huffed and they Puffed but rather than blow the forum down they have scuttled off up their own arses!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor

Judge Dred said:


> I AM LOGGING OF THIS PAGE PERMANENTLY
> 
> I CAN FEEL YOUR STUPID ATTEMPTING TO AFFECT MY EGO
> 
> ps,
> 
> WE WIL MEET AGAIN....



'tsek !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Judge Dred said:


> O wait, then there is that data of the patent thefts and import backstabbing with the Vape hoody.
> 
> Ahh, we did not forget!
> 
> You guys have alot of shit to hide and tons of shit to speak to sound inocent
> 
> Attack the only REAL CBD place in country with PAPERWORK and PERMITS [partners with the EXPORTER to
> Canada
> 
> RETARDS YOU ARE!



Hi @Judge Dred 

I am not sure what you are on about but I think you have the wrong forum or entity you are fighting with. 

To my knowledge we as a forum have not been involved in any patents. We do not sell anything or any vape products. We are an online forum for vaping enthusiasts in South Africa. 

We are proud of this forum and what it stands for. To promote vaping and try help people get off the stinkies. 

I think you have made a mistake in your accusations. Please take note of this and if you would like to engage in direct communication with the forum you are welcome to PM me directly. 

Silver
ECIGSSA Admin and Mod Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 21


----------



## Lingogrey

The Hufflepuff group on FB is closed and private (thus one cannot post there if not a member, or leave reviews).

However, they do have a page as well (described as a restaurant. Who knows? A 'restaurant' might be one of their scams, and just imagine the quality of ingredients / preparation techniques and hygiene etc. if that is the case... However, the logo is the same and the most recent post from the 'restaurant' advertises "Custom mod and tank combos" - so it is definitely the same nest of scamsters).

I would suggest that all who feel so inclined consider leaving a review on this page: https://www.facebook.com/Hufflepuffcoza-108381500901745/reviews/?ref=page_internal (If one comments on the page itself, they can simply delete the comments. To the best of my knowledge, they cannot delete negative reviews unless they hide the review section completely. They can also disable reviews, but this does not make the reviews that are already present 'disappear')

IMHO this is not malicious, but simply a responsible warning to all potential customers who will have their experience with vaping soured / their hard-earned income squandered.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

are you still alive @NecroticAngel ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> are you still alive @NecroticAngel ?


Hope not taken out by a HufflePuff Hitman, those water pistols are quite powerful these days, hold about a gallon of water and rapid fire, probably just drying off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Lingogrey

I posted a review on their FB page, and I was at first 'greeted' by whom I assume must have been @Judge Dred or @Della11 (or possibly @Della11 's husband). 

I was then messaged by another family member who is also involved with the company, and who was made admin of the page shortly after this exchange. I must say that her style of communication seems to be very different from her family members. We had (hopefully) a productive conversation, and I strongly suggested that she joins the forum to somewhat try and sort out the mess that her family members have made up to thus far, and to account for their liquids, pricing, theft of company information (she claims that she was not aware of that, and that she will query it with said family members now) etc. She has stated that she intends to join the forum and 'face the music'.

I am as appalled by what this company is doing as anyone else (and a relatively friendly conversation did not sweet talk me into forgetting the massive issues outstanding, or especially the clear legal violations against Vape King that should be dealt with decisively) but I just thought that (before she walks into the lion den) I should maybe relay my impression (no more, no less) that this individual seems to be operating at a higher level of good faith than the other representatives of Hufflepuff.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked

Lingogrey said:


> I posted a review on their FB page, and I was at first 'greeted' by whom I assume must have been @Judge Dred or @Della11 (or possibly @Della11 's husband).
> 
> I was then messaged by another family member who is also involved with the company, and who was made admin of the page shortly after this exchange. I must say that her style of communication seems to be very different from her family members. We had (hopefully) a productive conversation, and I strongly suggested that she joins the forum to somewhat try and sort out the mess that her family members have made up to thus far, and to account for their liquids, pricing, theft of company information (she claims that she was not aware of that, and that she will query it with said family members now) etc. She has stated that she intends to join the forum and 'face the music'.
> 
> I am as appalled by what this company is doing as anyone else (and a relatively friendly conversation did not sweet talk me into forgetting the massive issues outstanding, or especially the clear legal violations against Vape King that should be deal
> t with decisively) but I just thought that (before she walks into the lion den) I should maybe relay my impression (no more, no less) that this individual seems to be operating at a higher level of good faith than the other representatives of Hufflepuff.



Perhaps genuine; perhaps using the good-cop/bad-cop technique...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Hooked said:


> Perhaps genuine; perhaps using the good-cop/bad-cop technique...


Quite possible @Hooked 

The very fact that they decided to make her an admin of the page at that moment to come and 'deal' with the review means that at least the others possibly wanted to employ her in this instance as a 'good cop'. I got the impression that (whatever the others' intentions were) that she is relatively genuine, but still somewhat defensive (very politely so) at first about me calling them "scamsters", showing me how happy some customers were etc. However, that is human and I suppose that not many will not be somewhat defensive when facing criticism (legitimate or otherwise). She seemed to be unaware of some of the shadiest dealings of her family members, and she did admit that their prices were way too high. 

I don't consider my character judgment ability to be terrible, but I have been wrong in the past. Only time (and actions) will tell. As far as actions are concerned, I don't have much hope for the other people involved in the company in any case; and it is somewhat unlikely that one individual can redeem it. Regardless, even if they change their entire business model now - they should still be held accountable for what they have done up to thus far (and the changes might quite likely seem like nothing more than a forced attempt at very belated reputational management)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Lingogrey said:


> I posted a review on their FB page, and I was at first 'greeted' by whom I assume must have been @Judge Dred or @Della11 (or possibly @Della11 's husband).
> 
> I was then messaged by another family member who is also involved with the company, and who was made admin of the page shortly after this exchange. I must say that her style of communication seems to be very different from her family members. We had (hopefully) a productive conversation, and I strongly suggested that she joins the forum to somewhat try and sort out the mess that her family members have made up to thus far, and to account for their liquids, pricing, theft of company information (she claims that she was not aware of that, and that she will query it with said family members now) etc. She has stated that she intends to join the forum and 'face the music'.
> 
> I am as appalled by what this company is doing as anyone else (and a relatively friendly conversation did not sweet talk me into forgetting the massive issues outstanding, or especially the clear legal violations against Vape King that should be dealt with decisively) but I just thought that (before she walks into the lion den) I should maybe relay my impression (no more, no less) that this individual seems to be operating at a higher level of good faith than the other representatives of Hufflepuff.



Don't worry in the unlikely event that she actually makes an appearance we will all be  until she slips up which will possibly be within a few posts and then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

vicTor said:


> are you still alive @NecroticAngel ?


My daughter took a few potshots at me with a water pistol, she's practicing to be mommy's defence when "licensed to kill" comes after me

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Hooked said:


> Perhaps genuine; perhaps using the good-cop/bad-cop technique...


What's the point of having a bad cop in a retail company... Here buy some milk. I've heard your milk isn't good though... Respond with death threats. Some school of business I missed here?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

show of hands - how many of us have recieved death threats from this guy? Just curious?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Stroodlepuff said:


> show of hands - how many of us have recieved death threats from this guy? Just curious?



Not yet but happy to ask him how his day was if you need another hand raised.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

Stroodlepuff said:


> show of hands - how many of us have recieved death threats from this guy? Just curious?



No. Probably only female members, because that's how people like this roll.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Roodt

Stroodlepuff said:


> show of hands - how many of us have recieved death threats from this guy? Just curious?


I was cussed and blocked on their fb page after telling them that R700 is way overpriced for a nord.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

These okes man, why must there always be such people in society, honestly speaking, it is mooooooer difficult to be a druk. Life is so much better if you're leka, even if you're poorer, it's still easier man.

Please @Judge Dred if you're issuing death threats or at least plan to send me one also, enact upon it, dont be a druk and a bangbroek, they don't compliment one another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Della11

NecroticAngel said:


> If you are truly the owner, I would have a word with your employees about their conduct, I am happy to forward you messages OUT OF NOWHERE calling me all sorts of names and using the most foul language and including a death threat from one of your employees. What started the whole thing is here screenshotted on this forum. Welcome to read up and see if that deserved a death threat and the most FOUL language I was almost too embarrassed to even forward to my mother.


Please do it ASAP


----------



## Della11

Good day Everyone

My name is Danielle , you are more than welcome to contact me regarding hufflepuff, I just want to apolgize for the threats etc all you have received and was brought to attention .I humbly apologize for everything.I have been made aware of what is going on and I am sorting it out as I speak...Please contact me if youdo have any queries etc.I will not bite your head off 0814019605

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Lingogrey

Della11 said:


> Good day Everyone
> 
> My name is Danielle , you are more than welcome to contact me regarding hufflepuff, I just want to apolgize for the threats etc all you have received and was brought to attention .I humbly apologize for everything.I have been made aware of what is going on and I am sorting it out as I speak...Please contact me if youdo have any queries etc.I will not bite your head off 0814019605


@Della11 - When I spoke to you yesterday (as Danielle. I did not know at that stage that you are Della11), you claimed to be unaware of, and shocked at, the threats made and especially about the stolen company info. Yet, you were here commenting AND dishing out threats yourself re your "SANDF husband"?!

You blamed everything that 'you were supposedly not aware of' on your brother and sister-in-law ("I am shocked about the VAT number and Registration number




....I will definitely investigate..."), yet you were well aware; and you claimed yesterday and now again to be the owner? 

There were some more messages last night where you feigned naivety to the point where it was completely unbelievable:

Where you for instance admitted to disabling and hiding reviews - "I did it as I can't remove your comment. So I just removed it as it looks bad", and then claiming that you did not know that " That does not at all reflect transparency, good business practice, and good faith dealings." (message from me) and responding with "Reviews-I will replace it Thanks for the advice on that...." (which you then did not do in any case)

Where you told me about two entities that had supposedly scammed you (the one supposedly not paying you, and the other being a supplier who provided you with fake hardware - and you were asking me for advice (???!!!) on how to deal with them), as if you are now the actual victim of 'real proper scammers'.... When I asked how you ensure the integrity of your supply chain, and that none of your customers have received dangerous fake devices up to date (and at present with your current inventory), you replied that you personally test all of them because you are "a major vaper"?

At that point I became suspicious about your supposed 'good faith' and started suspecting that you are Della11 (and NOT some 'innocent latecomer'). 

This would mean that your 'shock' at what was revealed (and the threats made - among others then also by you on the forum, although perhaps not quite to the same extent as your brother) was completely fake and deceitful....

This would mean that your intention to 'join' this forum ("I will definitely register and sort out this shit



") was a lie, as you were already here and an integral part of causing "this shit".

After some basic investigations tonight, I concluded that you are almost undoubtedly Della11. When I messaged you to ask, you immediately admitted it (but feigned some ignorance and naivety again). 

Immediately after being 'caught out' on that, you are here to 'apologise' and sort things out (before I could post who you really are).

How stupid do you think that the people on this forum are?

I apologise to my fellow forumites (and especially to all who have received threats and verbal abuse, @Stroodlepuff and @NecroticAngel in particular) for my initial misjudgment yesterday afternoon.

I truly hope that justice prevails here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Stroodlepuff said:


> show of hands - how many of us have recieved death threats from this guy? Just curious?


I'm an heavily tattooed, broad chested male so no, this sort of effort of a human being would go to what they perceive as weaker targets which is usually their downfall!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Don't worry in the unlikely event that she actually makes an appearance we will all be  until she slips up which will possibly be within a few posts and then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well it took 2 posts!

I regret to announce as from the 17th of June this forum is at war with Hufflepuff!

"You know the speech"

We will never surrender!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Timwis said:


> I'm an heavily tattooed, broad chested male so no, this sort of effort of a human being would go to what they perceive as weaker targets which is usually their downfall!


Seems like tattoos has the same effect as Brandewyn, makes you stronger

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Lingogrey said:


> @Della11 -
> How stupid do you think that the people on this forum are?


Uhm well she fooled/scammed you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Seems like tattoos has the same effect as Brandewyn, makes you stronger





Timwis said:


> perceive


 I will send you a dictionary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Uhm well she fooled/scammed you?


Sure @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

If you're implying that I'm stupid because of that initial tentative impression and if you read my earlier posts as being completely convinced that she is undoubtedly beyond reproach (no matter what), so be it. At least it would then not apply to "the people on this forum" as a collective.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Della11 said:


> Please do it ASAP


@NecroticAngel No don't do that, they are all singing from the same hymn book really, make sure you don't delete so it can if needed be used as evidence! She only wants to know exactly what you've got to be able to manipulate and tamper with that evidence. She's already been uncovered by @Lingogrey as being a devious untrustworthy scumbag!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Hey guys the fight seems to have been taken to the home front, this was certainly not the point! I appreciate Lingo standing up for me, as well as Van Damme! In fact I just appreciate all of you standing up, as it seems that it was my post that set it off. Keeping Timwiz on my team too! I could use some broad chested individuals  I cant understand death threats by people for no provocation whatsoever, but then I have never had a serious crack addiction?

I love that youre all on mine and Stroodles team, lets keep it that way, dont know about Stroodle but Im basically a hobbit hahaha  ( slightly dangerous hobbit, but lets not go there (for twits sake))

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

NecroticAngel said:


> Hey guys the fight seems to have been taken to the home front, this was certainly not the point! I appreciate Lingo standing up for me, as well as Van Damme! In fact I just appreciate all of you standing up, as it seems that it was my post that set it off. Keeping Timwiz on my team too! I could use some broad chested individuals  I cant understand death threats by people for no provocation whatsoever, but then I have never had a serious crack addiction?
> 
> I love that youre all on mine and Stroodles team, lets keep it that way, dont know about Stroodle but Im basically a hobbit hahaha  ( slightly dangerous hobbit, but lets not go there (for twits sake))



You’re part of the ECIGSSA clan @NecroticAngel , as is our great vape suppliers affiliated here like @Stroodlepuff ,and we are a collective of individuals that will defend vaping, and members here from all who want to screw anyone over. I feel sorry for all those wanting/being forced to go the vaping route with no knowledge that _do not find this community _and is utterly and shamelessly exploited by some out there in various ways.

I have helped out as many people as I could during this time, wished I could do more, as has the majority of formites on here as well, also not for gain or profit. In one instance after they spoke to me and received some assistance the person that was going to “get them set up” didn’t want anything to do with them, so if I helped in keeping 4 people, one being a 70 year old granny getting chemo, in one family safe from exploitation and from a rip-off scenario, or dangerous or overpriced devices and/ or dodgy juice then great. This is what makes us all special here, we actually care.

To the scammers out there, what you give will be returned tenfold, what you take unethically will be taken from you hundredfold. But here we will not tolerate you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 13


----------



## PartyDave

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!



We'll that's one way to ensure you won't ever be seeing my business

Niks in lewe reg gekry nie? I have a lovely wife, 2 kids and people don't think I'm a immature twat faced asshole. That's good enough for me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Snape of Vape

I'll make sure the sorting hat sends no one their way next season

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marechal

Bargain not to be missed,.....buy this R 550.00 Smok Stick X8 for the Special Price of just R 1580.00
And get 2 CBD juice's absolutely Free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## takatatak



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Marechal said:


> Bargain not to be missed,.....buy this R 550.00 Smok Stick X8 for the Special Price of just R 1580.00
> And get 2 CBD juice's absolutely Free.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198919


Just love the "Premium" label on their liquid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85

Marechal said:


> Bargain not to be missed,.....buy this R 550.00 Smok Stick X8 for the Special Price of just R 1580.00
> And get 2 CBD juice's absolutely Free.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198919


can we report these guys to the competition commission? Surely this will be seen as an exploitative practice in the Nicotine vacuum, because CBD is still allowed and this increase can't be viewed in the same light as the R300 packets of camels that are sold illegally.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chickenstrip

Can't they just be reported to the police for selling nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## takatatak

Quite honestly, I don't really care about the legality of their operations. It's their morality that I have an issue with. I mean, I'm not a rat or anything so I'm not gonna escalate matters further but the exploitative nature of their company is sad to witness.

Had their pricing been market-related then people would most likely raise their eyebrows and turn a blind eye. Hell, a forum member may have even given them a chance by now but the blatant daylight robbery is enough to deter any vaper that wasn't born yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## SiriKJ

Oh wow... I'm a member of one of the cigarette groups on FB and one of the Hufflepuff members posted about their sales in the group. I joined their group because like many are desperate for something since I can't get my cigarettes anymore. After reading this forum I will definitely not buy from them. They also are really bad at answering your questions. I have never ever vaped before so I am completely clueless. I don't know what kind of vape to get for a starter, juice etc.. I asked! All they would reply me back on was...$$$$$... so yeah.. f*ck that... Anyone here that can help me with vaping? Where can I get a device? Something affordable, please... AND... CBD.. can that be smoked like you would smoke a cigarette? Can you take puffs from time to time or is it just a few puffs per day and that's your daily dose? Do you get high from it? Sorry, I am new to all of this!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz

SiriKJ said:


> Oh wow... I'm a member of one of the cigarette groups on FB and one of the Hufflepuff members posted about their sales in the group. I joined their group because like many are desperate for something since I can't get my cigarettes anymore. After reading this forum I will definitely not buy from them. They also are really bad at answering your questions. I have never ever vaped before so I am completely clueless. I don't know what kind of vape to get for a starter, juice etc.. I asked! All they would reply me back on was...$$$$$... so yeah.. f*ck that... Anyone here that can help me with vaping? Where can I get a device? Something affordable, please... AND... CBD.. can that be smoked like you would smoke a cigarette? Can you take puffs from time to time or is it just a few puffs per day and that's your daily dose? Do you get high from it? Sorry, I am new to all of this!


I sent you my number via dm, whatsapp md bud, I'll gladly assist

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mrh

SiriKJ said:


> Oh wow... I'm a member of one of the cigarette groups on FB and one of the Hufflepuff members posted about their sales in the group. I joined their group because like many are desperate for something since I can't get my cigarettes anymore. After reading this forum I will definitely not buy from them. They also are really bad at answering your questions. I have never ever vaped before so I am completely clueless. I don't know what kind of vape to get for a starter, juice etc.. I asked! All they would reply me back on was...$$$$$... so yeah.. f*ck that... Anyone here that can help me with vaping? Where can I get a device? Something affordable, please... AND... CBD.. can that be smoked like you would smoke a cigarette? Can you take puffs from time to time or is it just a few puffs per day and that's your daily dose? Do you get high from it? Sorry, I am new to all of this!


Hi. Start your own thread with this description above of yoursituation and you will get loads of advice. This is a very supportive grouP! Good luck

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi there @SiriKJ 

Firstly, don't apologise about asking questions. We're all about helping fellow vapers.

I would suggest that you start out by introducing yourself to the forum members at this thread :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

After that, you can do some of your own research on the forum. There are tons of newish threads dealing with suggestions on equipment etc. 

Once you have some background info, create a new thread with your specific questions. I can guarantee you that members will offer advice to the best of their abilities.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

SiriKJ said:


> Oh wow... I'm a member of one of the cigarette groups on FB and one of the Hufflepuff members posted about their sales in the group. I joined their group because like many are desperate for something since I can't get my cigarettes anymore. After reading this forum I will definitely not buy from them. They also are really bad at answering your questions. I have never ever vaped before so I am completely clueless. I don't know what kind of vape to get for a starter, juice etc.. I asked! All they would reply me back on was...$$$$$... so yeah.. f*ck that... Anyone here that can help me with vaping? Where can I get a device? Something affordable, please... AND... CBD.. can that be smoked like you would smoke a cigarette? Can you take puffs from time to time or is it just a few puffs per day and that's your daily dose? Do you get high from it? Sorry, I am new to all of this!



@SiriKJ welcome to our awesome vaping family here. Ask as many questions as you like - there'll be no shortage of kind peeps willing to help!




EDIT: I see that you're in PE, so I'm tagging  @RenaldoRheeder who is also in PE.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @SiriKJ welcome to our awesome vaping family here. Ask as many questions as you like - there'll be no shortage of kind peeps willing to help!
> 
> View attachment 199683
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see that you're in PE, so I'm tagging  @RenaldoRheeder who is also in PE.



Just be careful because @RenaldoRheeder ‘s beard is quite hypnotic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## LeislB

Look at this quality product from hufflepuff. A CT vapour ordered and got a threatening voice note when he complained that the juice was sh!t

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Lingogrey

LeislB said:


> Look at this quality product from hufflepuff. A CT vapour ordered and got a threatening voice note when he complained that the juice was sh!t


Maybe the cost savings on their boutique custom handwritten and new enlarged open pour-spout bottling is to compensate for what they lose on their new "SALE!" pricing ("normal" pricing recently went up to R 400 for 30 ml, but seems to have been immediately discounted to the steal price of R 320)

Also, this juice is special - not just a single flavour like their Bavarian Cream, but a complex house blend of a generic tobacco concentrate and a menthol concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

LeislB said:


> Look at this quality product from hufflepuff. A CT vapour ordered and got a threatening voice note when he complained that the juice was sh!t


Must be a VERY expensive Sharpie. But in all seriousness please post the reply from them so that its on the forum so that we can continue to warn vapers against these kind of fraudsters

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@SiriKJ go ahead and ask the questions that you have bud. All of us here were new to vaping at one time or another

Thats whats so awesome about this forum, we will help where ever we can. Welcome man, stay, ask questions and have some fun as well

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## mrh

Lingogrey said:


> Maybe the cost savings on their boutique custom handwritten and new enlarged open pour-spout bottling is to compensate for what they lose on their new "SALE!" pricing ("normal" pricing recently went up to R 400 for 30 ml, but seems to have been immediately discounted to the steal price of R 320)
> 
> Also, this juice is special - not just a single flavour like their Bavarian Cream, but a complex house blend of a generic tobacco concentrate and a menthol concentrate.
> 
> View attachment 199688


Omg! If it were not for Lockdown and the risk of sounding like a hypocrite I would say report them...not sure how one goes about that. The EVALI outbreak in the states definitely suggests the need for some sort of regulation without killing good honest home industries of course. What do others think?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

LeislB said:


> Look at this quality product from hufflepuff. A CT vapour ordered and got a threatening voice note when he complained that the juice was sh!t


Looks like cat piss

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@Stroodlepuff i see they are still using your VAT registration number on their site. I would highly suggest to get your lawyers involved. This may be company VAT registration fraud as we dont know how their invoices are issued. This is besides SARS nailing you for having 2 companies generating income on the same VAT number if the above is relevant

https://www.thesait.org.za/news/200...er-on-the-tax-invoices-of-another-company.htm

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Stroodlepuff i see they are still using your VAT registration number on their site. I would highly suggest to get your lawyers involved. This is company VAT registration fraud. This is besides SARS nailing you for 2 companies generating income on the same VAT number
> 
> https://www.thesait.org.za/news/200...er-on-the-tax-invoices-of-another-company.htm



Contact number to report fraud in terms of the above is also in the link

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SiriKJ

Just ordered me some CBD oil and a new vape for 670 Rand with delivery  I can't wait to get it!!! Hufflepuff would had charged me 1200 Rand and the pod I would have chosen is up for sale for 500 Rand (45% off) on their page...But the pod is being sold for 300 - 400 Rand (normal price) other places..hahaha.... They are greedy! So glad I found this forum! THX A LOT GUYS!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SiriKJ said:


> Just ordered me some CBD oil and a new vape for 670 Rand with delivery  I can't wait to get it!!! Hufflepuff would had charged me 1200 Rand and the pod I would have chosen is up for sale for 500 Rand (45% off) on their page...But the pod is being sold for 300 - 400 Rand (normal price) other places..hahaha.... They are greedy! So glad I found this forum! THX A LOT GUYS!!


Excellent bud. Please share pics when you have it on the What's in your hand, page

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SiriKJ said:


> Oh wow... I'm a member of one of the cigarette groups on FB and one of the Hufflepuff members posted about their sales in the group. I joined their group because like many are desperate for something since I can't get my cigarettes anymore. After reading this forum I will definitely not buy from them. They also are really bad at answering your questions. I have never ever vaped before so I am completely clueless. I don't know what kind of vape to get for a starter, juice etc.. I asked! All they would reply me back on was...$$$$$... so yeah.. f*ck that... Anyone here that can help me with vaping? Where can I get a device? Something affordable, please... AND... CBD.. can that be smoked like you would smoke a cigarette? Can you take puffs from time to time or is it just a few puffs per day and that's your daily dose? Do you get high from it? Sorry, I am new to all of this!



Hi SiriKJ

As you would have seen from responses, I'm from PE as well. I'll send you a PM now so that you can contact me. I'll try to assist where I can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DavyH

SiriKJ said:


> Just ordered me some CBD oil and a new vape for 670 Rand with delivery  I can't wait to get it!!! Hufflepuff would had charged me 1200 Rand and the pod I would have chosen is up for sale for 500 Rand (45% off) on their page...But the pod is being sold for 300 - 400 Rand (normal price) other places..hahaha.... They are greedy! So glad I found this forum! THX A LOT GUYS!!



You’re going to love it here.

Warning: vaping can be hazardous to your wallet.

Guitarists have GAS - gear acquisition syndrome. Vapers get VASectomies, a condition where vape acquisition syndrome separates you from your hard-earned cash. It’s a very pleasurable pain.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## SiriKJ

DavyH said:


> You’re going to love it here.
> 
> Warning: vaping can be hazardous to your wallet.
> 
> Guitarists have GAS - gear acquisition syndrome. Vapers get VASectomies, a condition where vape acquisition syndrome separates you from your hard-earned cash. It’s a very pleasurable pain.





hahaha!  I'm so excited!  woop woop

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

takatatak said:


> *Hufflepuff Terms & Conditions*
> View attachment 198543
> 
> 
> *Vape King Terms & Conditions*
> View attachment 198545
> 
> 
> *CIPC Search of registration no.*
> View attachment 198547
> 
> 
> *Hufflepuff Administrators*
> View attachment 198542
> 
> View attachment 198541
> 
> 
> *Group Info*
> View attachment 198544
> 
> Group created 14 May 2020... Almost 7000 members. Selling e-liquid at astronomical prices... Only added CBD to the group name recently.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo - maybe you should investigate this matter because these crooks are literally using your company information and stole your Terms & Conditions which constitutes plagiarism to my understanding...


And claim the 5M back they claim they made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> Hang on, you mean to say that you have a husband in the SANDF (an organ of government) and the two of you are engaged in what amounts to the sale and smuggling of illegal items?


Ja . It's on record.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Seems like tattoos has the same effect as Brandewyn, makes you stronger


It does... really!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

This also floats around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> You’re going to love it here.
> 
> Warning: vaping can be hazardous to your wallet.
> 
> Guitarists have GAS - gear acquisition syndrome. Vapers get VASectomies, a condition where vape acquisition syndrome separates you from your hard-earned cash. It’s a very pleasurable pain.



At the current price of stinkies vaping is much, much cheaper. A colleague bought a Aegis Boost, RBA pod, extra coils and CBD juice for the price of a carton.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> At the current price of stinkies vaping is much, much cheaper. A colleague bought a Aegis Boost, RBA pod, extra coils and CBD juice for the price of a carton.


And he can still use it for the rest of the year. "Chicken Dinner"

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## mrh

SiriKJ said:


> Just ordered me some CBD oil and a new vape for 670 Rand with delivery  I can't wait to get it!!! Hufflepuff would had charged me 1200 Rand and the pod I would have chosen is up for sale for 500 Rand (45% off) on their page...But the pod is being sold for 300 - 400 Rand (normal price) other places..hahaha.... They are greedy! So glad I found this forum! THX A LOT GUYS!!


Hey. Well done. What did you choose. Or will we wait and see....I have to order something tomorrow too. Cant do this cheap chinese thing a day more.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SiriKJ

mrh said:


> Hey. Well done. What did you choose. Or will we wait and see....I have to order something tomorrow too. Cant do this cheap chinese thing a day more.




I got the SMOK NOVO 2 Starter Kit  I was told it was a good pod for beginners and watched a couple of reviews on youtube. Looks great! I ordered from Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB

It doesn't look like I can upload an audio file wrt the hufflepuff threat, can anyone help? I'm admittedly technologically challenged, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

LeislB said:


> It doesn't look like I can upload an audio file wrt the hufflepuff threat, can anyone help? I'm admittedly technologically challenged, lol



You have to compress it into a zip file, then you can upload it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

I take it the forum hasn't been won round to "HufflePuffs" great prices and friendly customer service and be considering a group buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> At the current price of stinkies vaping is much, much cheaper. A colleague bought a Aegis Boost, RBA pod, extra coils and CBD juice for the price of a carton.



I stocked up for an entire year (at least. Hardware probably more like the rest of my life and now all I have left is a want list)... Long term it will pay itself off, but the amount I’ve spent over the last couple of months has been eye watering...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Stroodlepuff i see they are still using your VAT registration number on their site. I would highly suggest to get your lawyers involved. This may be company VAT registration fraud as we dont know how their invoices are issued. This is besides SARS nailing you for having 2 companies generating income on the same VAT number if the above is relevant
> 
> https://www.thesait.org.za/news/200...er-on-the-tax-invoices-of-another-company.htm



Already on it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spark

So in a moment of stupidity (not doing my research and speaking to a lady on the phone who sounded reasonable), I purchased some juice from them... then got kreeped out by stuff on their FB page and website. Did some more searching and found this thread which confirmed my suspicions... Wondering what I can expect if anything and whether it would even be safe to vape their stuff if I do receive? Never been scammed before and laid out a bit for juice so quite pissed with myself now

Ran out of juice a week ago and started smoking cigs again...

Could someone discretely steer me in the direction of a reputable nic source? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

I have sent 4 reports to SAPS.

Alleged Death threats.
Verbal abuse.
Illegal sales of tobacco during lockdown.
Price gauging.

I used their freely available contact info.

CBD-LIFE Pty Ltd T/A Hufflepuff
Vape devices, Premium quality CBD vape juice
www.hufflepuff.co.za
info@hufflepuff.co.za
079 175 1095
022 783 0509
Registration number 2019/316597/07

Let's see what happens.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501

Chickenstrip said:


> I have sent 4 reports to SAPS.
> 
> Alleged Death threats.
> Verbal abuse.
> Illegal sales of tobacco during lockdown.
> Price gauging.
> 
> I used their freely available contact info.
> 
> CBD-LIFE Pty Ltd T/A Hufflepuff
> Vape devices, Premium quality CBD vape juice
> www.hufflepuff.co.za
> info@hufflepuff.co.za
> 079 175 1095
> 022 783 0509
> Registration number 2019/316597/07
> 
> Let's see what happens.



Careful, they are sending threats for less, for you they could send their enforcer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Chickenstrip

alex1501 said:


> Careful, they are sending threats for less, for you they could send their enforcer.
> 
> View attachment 199836


Good.

They banned me from the group for asking if the liquids are made at home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Chickenstrip said:


> Good.
> 
> They banned me from the group for asking if the liquids are made at home.



Well, when they said it was made in a lab, they meant it was made in the lav.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

Chickenstrip said:


> Good.
> 
> They banned me from the group for asking if the liquids are made at home.


That won't just be a thug with a water pistol then, it's an assassin with a Super Soaker for you my friend. Tip! Keep a towel handy to dry off before kickin' their ass!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> Well, when they said it was made in a lab, they meant it was made in the lav.


Premium e-liquids my arse did you see the labels? I just sent my brother some of my DIY dodgy e-liquids.com to try and i made them look more professional.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Marechal said:


> Bargain not to be missed,.....buy this R 550.00 Smok Stick X8 for the Special Price of just R 1580.00
> And get 2 CBD juice's absolutely Free.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198919


They look as premium as my toilet visit 6 hours after a Vindaloo!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> They look as premium as my toilet visit 6 hours after a Vindaloo!


Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chickenstrip said:


> Good.
> 
> They banned me from the group for asking if the liquids are made at home.


Im actually speechless. This is just plain disgusting from them. Bravo @Chickenstrip for going to the cops

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Quality

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Chickenstrip said:


> Quality
> View attachment 200319


Cheap as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn - I have been in touch with @HPBotha this morning
All fine for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Danielle has been fired as rep for dealing on the side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Chickenstrip said:


> Danielle has been fired as rep for dealing on the side.


Scamming the scammers! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## StompieZA

Didnt go through the whole read...but saw a lady advertize the hufflepuff website on a post where someone was looking for juice on VapelifeSA on facebook during the week.

I asked her if this is her website but got no response.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Della11

Chickenstrip said:


> Danielle has been fired as rep for dealing on the side.


Lol I was not fired,I caught them with the truth and refused to be affiliated with them but was banned from the group for not overcharging people on my side!! I have my own company and they absolutely HATED it.So **** them .Hul moet kry wat na hulle toe kom

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Della11

Timwis said:


> Scamming the scammers! lol


No I DID not do that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

Della11 said:


> Lol I was not fired,I caught them with the truth and refused to be affiliated with them but was banned from the group for not overcharging people on my side!! I have my own company and they absolutely HATED it.So **** them .Hul moet kry wat na hulle toe kom



hi, I'm confused, earlier in the thread you say you're the owner of Hufflepuff ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm confused, earlier in the thread you say you're the owner of Hufflepuff ?



Even me, I remember it like such!



Della11 said:


> Ek is die eienaar van Hufflepuff, lyk my jul klomp het niks better om met jul tyd te doen nie asook het jul verkeerde registrasie nommer hier beet! As jul vra het bel my gerus op 0814019605, Jul is almal suur dat jul niks in julle lewe kan reg kry nie..!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm confused, earlier in the thread you say you're the owner of Hufflepuff ?


That is the thing about telling lies, you have to keep up with it otherwise it comes bites you in the buttocks.

Unless, she was the owner and demoted herself to sales rep after the bad publicity and promoted her husband to owner so that he can do the heavy lifting and save the company?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Della11

klipdrifter said:


> That is the thing about telling lies, you have to keep up with it otherwise it comes bites you in the buttocks.
> 
> Unless, she was the owner and demoted herself to sales rep after the bad publicity and promoted her husband to owner so that he can do the heavy lifting and save the company?


I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them..

He is not my husband, He Is my ******* dumbass brother whom fucked me over the chance he got it.Leanda is his wife and both have send extremely upsetting messages to me just because I refused to send them my stock and claimed I owed them 50k and was selling counterfeit products blah blah blah..


----------



## vicTor

what a right mess

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB

The plot thickens....... 
This is like a movie! Watch your back, your brother sounds scary!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Della11 said:


> I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them..
> 
> He is not my husband, He Is my ******* dumbass brother whom fucked me over the chance he got it.Leanda is his wife and both have send extremely upsetting messages to me just because I refused to send them my stock and claimed I owed them 50k and was selling counterfeit products blah blah blah..


Suggestion do something good and positive as well. Even if it's just giving good advice. If you are really the person you say you are then this will blow over. If not then I'm afraid this forum will haunt you. You can maybe start by giving info to the store who's vat number was used.
Just advice, use it don't use it???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Della11 said:


> I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them..
> 
> He is not my husband, He Is my ******* dumbass brother whom fucked me over the chance he got it.Leanda is his wife and both have send extremely upsetting messages to me just because I refused to send them my stock and claimed I owed them 50k and was selling counterfeit products blah blah blah..


@Della11 

"I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them."

So you 'just' lied repeatedly because they asked you too, and you thought ('thinked') that that was the right thing to do at the time? 

And now you are:

a) Shocked that your bro and sis-in-law are not as innocent as you thinked?
b) Indignant (verontwaardig) because people here (of course, this is not the only reason) dare to doubt your integrity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Della11 said:


> I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them..
> 
> He is not my husband, He Is my ******* dumbass brother whom fucked me over the chance he got it.Leanda is his wife and both have send extremely upsetting messages to me just because I refused to send them my stock and claimed I owed them 50k and was selling counterfeit products blah blah blah..


Is it the brother with the death threats? Well I am actually sorry for you despite your silly messages in replies to my posts before. Lock your doors dear, he sounds stupid and violent enough to actually even harm a family member, Look after yourself please.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Della11

Lingogrey said:


> @Della11
> 
> "I never was the Owner I actually just did what I thought was correct at the time when I thinked they where really just innocent as asked by them."
> 
> So you 'just' lied repeatedly because they asked you too, and you thought ('thinked') that that was the right thing to do at the time?
> 
> And now you are:
> 
> a) Shocked that your bro and sis-in-law are not as innocent as you thinked?
> b) Indignant (verontwaardig) because people here (of course, this is not the only reason) dare to doubt your integrity?


Agree and I feel like a total idiot, I apologize for it. People tend to do stupid things for people whom you cared for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Della11

Resistance said:


> Suggestion do something good and positive as well. Even if it's just giving good advice. If you are really the person you say you are then this will blow over. If not then I'm afraid this forum will haunt you. You can maybe start by giving info to the store who's vat number was used.
> Just advice, use it don't use it???


I will do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Della11

NecroticAngel said:


> Is it the brother with the death threats? Well I am actually sorry for you despite your silly messages in replies to my posts before. Lock your doors dear, he sounds stupid and violent enough to actually even harm a family member, Look after yourself please.


I apologize for my idiotic replies previously ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

The realisation that your brother is not all innocent is not a new one for you @Della11 In communications on 16 June, you said that you "get it he can get veeerrrry difficult




" that "they both have issues to sort out" (referring to your brother and your sister-in-law).

You then, on 19 June (I still have no idea what you expected to achieve by that message, after you read my previous post here) said that you "have been kicked out the company because I asked questions now they badmouthing me". 

That you had been "kicked out of the company" indeed seemed to be reflected on the Hufflepuff group FB page (see screenshots in the next post). However, the very next day you had been 'reinstated' (see screenshot in the 'second next' post) and all the posts and comments referring to your 'fraud' and being kicked out was deleted? What happened?

Now, just more than two weeks later, a replay? (see screenshots in the 'third next' post) 

What changed between 19 June and 20 June Danielle? And what has changed between 20 June and now? 

Also, what has changed from the many weeks that you were selling juices via Hufflepuff for R320 / 30 ml, and the same juices for R80 / 30 ml via "Vape Experts" for a day or so, and then being comfortable with selling it at R320 via Hufflepuff again for the next two to three weeks until yesterday?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Della11 said:


> I apologize for my idiotic replies previously ...


@Della11 and I have set the record straight on PM, I blame her for nothing, and Ive asked her to stay with us as an ecigssa family member, none of this was her fault and she was just protecting her brother. Took ALOT of courage to come back in here and face us (especially me), and she did. Much respect for this lady!! Dunno if I would have had the balls!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm confused, earlier in the thread you say you're the owner of Hufflepuff ?


That's the point, they cheat, they lie, they rip off, just a bunch of criminals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Della11 said:


> No I DID not do that


I think you did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey

19 June:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

20 June:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

7 July:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mrh

Della11 said:


> I apologize for my idiotic replies previously ...


Just as I suspected...Roomfogger's a softie - maybe the one and only softie here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Id love to know what his real name is though... Johannes Du Preez in the screenshots, my death threats were from Johan Du Plessis,who is this crazy nutball

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Somewhere, someone consumed a little too much homemade pineapple beer.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## NecroticAngel

I think it was me, just realized there is a Johan and a Johannes haha. Officially wash my hands of this nonsense! Back to drooling over massive tanks from steam crave! Its my sleep well porn before bed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

mrh said:


> Just as I suspected...Roomfogger's a softie - maybe the one and only softie here


Hi @mrh , yes I normally am, until someone pisses me off, and if the like makes me a softie because of the statement/apology and @NecroticAngel response regarding their pm conversation, then so be it, that doesn’t mean I necessarily agree with the authenticity of the person doing so, or the organization involved, but in the principle of being willing to apologize and actually face up to all us on the forum, openly. If there are ulterior motives they will come out, the truth always does, whether people like it or not. 

But that’s what nice about this community, we can agree to disagree with each other without putting up a fuss or throwing threats around, unlike the culprits in the story above. My late grandfather said something to me once that I will remember and have passed it on to my sons as well, your word is your bond, if you say something, mean exactly that, do exactly that, and I try to live up to that expectation.

Kindest regards and have a great evening
Francois du Plessis
aka Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

NecroticAngel said:


> Id love to know what his real name is though... Johannes Du Preez in the screenshots, my death threats were from Johan Du Plessis,who is this crazy nutball


**** Turpin!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> **** Turpin!


I can't believe it blocked D*ck lol!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## mrh

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @mrh , yes I normally am, until someone pisses me off, and if the like makes me a softie because of the statement/apology and @NecroticAngel response regarding their pm conversation, then so be it, that doesn’t mean I necessarily agree with the authenticity of the person doing so, or the organization involved, but in the principle of being willing to apologize and actually face up to all us on the forum, openly. If there are ulterior motives they will come out, the truth always does, whether people like it or not.
> 
> But that’s what nice about this community, we can agree to disagree with each other without putting up a fuss or throwing threats around, unlike the culprits in the story above. My late grandfather said something to me once that I will remember and have passed it on to my sons as well, your word is your bond, if you say something, mean exactly that, do exactly that, and I try to live up to that expectation.
> 
> Kindest regards and have a great evening
> Francois du Plessis
> aka Room Fogger


I admired the foregivingness of your giving her a 'like'. Sorry if it sounded ironic. I liked your 'like". Looks like a storm is going on here above!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

So much drama and effort to earn some cash, why not use your energy and time to just do what normal people do man and do good tgings. Ai junne, ons kan ma net leer en bid dat die wereld trek ons nie in nie soos hierdie mense.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

mrh said:


> I admired the foregivingness of your giving her a 'like'. Sorry if it sounded ironic. I liked your 'like". Looks like a storm is going on here above!


Agree about the storm, especially with those screenshots, but you dig a hole for someone else, ............, and believe me no sorry needed, and I may have missed the irony, it’s past my bedtime.  Have a great one and hope my comment on your gurgling pod may assist in the other thread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> I can't believe it blocked D*ck lol!


Because that you have to post in the Dirty LOL’s thread and then post a link here to the comment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## mrh

mrh said:


> Just as I suspected...Roomfogger's a softie - maybe the one and only softie here


I meant that in a good way. This hufflepuff story is too hectic, I'm not looking at it again. It's hard to follow the truth in this maelstrom anyway. G'nit all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Jengz said:


> So much drama and effort to earn some cash, why not use your energy and time to just do what normal people do man and do good tgings. Ai junne, ons kan ma net leer en bid dat die wereld trek ons nie in nie soos hierdie mense.


Stem saam @Jengz , when I see the amount of people ripping each other off I shudder in my boots, striking example is FFP2 (KN95) masks, I bough a packet of 20, specific brand, before lockdown in September or October for R 178,63, they, exact same now sell for R 500 plus. Money has become a religion to some, I have limited but enough to survive, so it doesn’t bother me, makes life a lot happier and easier to live.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

mrh said:


> I meant that in a good way. This hufflepuff story is too hectic, I'm not looking at it again. It's hard to follow the truth in this maelstrom anyway. G'nit all.


Taken as such @mrh , we all get upset when we see something like this happening, especially as there are a lot of people that don’t know better and fall for this. Goodnight and thanks for the great conversation we could have, here’s to hoping for some more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

This thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## StompieZA

This is a.....excuse my french fu@#$%up worse than Covid 19

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silo

Sounds like someone needs to find that meth lab, outside a plot in Delmas by a medical site. Easy detective work here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Desperate times calls for desperate measures. Many people have sold their souls in desperate times

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

From the bottom of my heart I would like to thank everyone who made this thread possible , when DSTV was just playing repeats constantly yous guys gave me such awesome entertainment here.
Thank you

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is about as bad a trainwreck as Tiger King...

Just to let you all know our company details were no longer on their website last time we checked and the threats we recieved were dealt with by some very close friends who are actually in the organizations he claims to be a part of. We also did get an attempt at an apology via email which was one of the requirements they had to do in order for it not to be taken further, the apology was meant to be as an admission of guilt should anything materialize however it was not anything of the sort but they did try at least so we left it at that.

He has however moved on to some new victims who's names I wont mention but I got screenshots of the texts he sent them too and have forwarded those to said friends aswell...

I honestly feel sorry for him, he needs help.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

oh yes and I almost forgot the Oscar goes to....

@Della11 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Clouds4Days said:


> oh yes and I almost forgot the Oscar goes to....
> 
> @Della11
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> View attachment 200694



Was @Timwis, @THE REAPER and myself at least nominated for our Comedic prowess??? Who voted on these 'Oscars' and where can we query the official results???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## PartyDave

Is there cocaine trading hands here or is this really about some 30ml ejuice that's worth about R25 each?
Is it necessary for this much drama over nicotine. 

Seriously, these guys need to reevaluate their life decisions

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was @Timwis, @THE REAPER and myself at least nominated for our Comedic prowess??? Who voted on these 'Oscars' and where can we query the official results???








Wesa luvs ya man.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is about as bad a trainwreck as Tiger King...



I was about to post that this was about as entertaining as Tiger King.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## StompieZA

@Della11 Carol Baskin is that you?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi

StompieZA said:


> @Della11 Carol Baskin is that you?



Sshht! She did get the farm in the end.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> Sshht! She did get the farm in the end.



How can you fit a farm in your end?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Prostrate exam it is the Dr's F ... arm

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Chickenstrip

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is about as bad a trainwreck as Tiger King...
> 
> Just to let you all know our company details were no longer on their website last time we checked and the threats we recieved were dealt with by some very close friends who are actually in the organizations he claims to be a part of. We also did get an attempt at an apology via email which was one of the requirements they had to do in order for it not to be taken further, the apology was meant to be as an admission of guilt should anything materialize however it was not anything of the sort but they did try at least so we left it at that.
> 
> He has however moved on to some new victims who's names I wont mention but I got screenshots of the texts he sent them too and have forwarded those to said friends aswell...
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for him, he needs help.


EXCUSE YOU MA'AM BUT TIGER KING WAS A MASTERPIECE!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chickenstrip said:


> EXCUSE YOU MA'AM BUT TIGER KING WAS A MASTERPIECE!



Well yes, but it was also a trainwreck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

You need to put things in perspective.

Remember this incident 10 years ago?

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/south-africa/2010-07-27-illegal-tiger-on-the-run-in-delmas/

There might just be a connection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was @Timwis, @THE REAPER and myself at least nominated for our Comedic prowess??? Who voted on these 'Oscars' and where can we query the official results???


Thanks brother for fighting for our NODDY BADGE we need a round of bells i mean applause. This was a nice one and so are the days of our lives. I want my nodsy badge next to my name thank you.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

When a person lies once, they will do so again.


Clouds4Days said:


> From the bottom of my heart I would like to thank everyone who made this thread possible , when DSTV was just playing repeats constantly yous guys gave me such awesome entertainment here.
> Thank you



Agree! I usually watch Trump's shenanigans on CNN for entertainment, but since this started ...
Problem is I can't keep track of the plot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> You need to put things in perspective.
> 
> Remember this incident 10 years ago?
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/south-africa/2010-07-27-illegal-tiger-on-the-run-in-delmas/
> 
> There might just be a connection.



I knew the family well, they were always entertaining...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Well... this was entertaining

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

> Who voted on these 'Oscars' and where can we query the official results???



We deal with complaints the same way as Hufflepuff , drop them in the slot below...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

THE REAPER said:


> Thanks brother for fighting for our NODDY BADGE we need a round of bells i mean applause. This was a nice one and so are the days of our lives. I want my nodsy badge next to my name thank you.


I thought i would be ecstatic if ever awarded a Nodsy badge but anticlimax has kicked in as there is nothing more to achieve in life!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Timwis said:


> I thought i would be ecstatic if ever awarded a Nodsy badge but anticlimax as kicked in as there is nothing more to achieve in life!


Yeah think i will blame it on the lockdown bud. Wainting for a gold plated hufflepuff trophy just dont know who is gonna hand them to us cause no one asked for my address yet so yeah thats what you get a chucckle and a noddy badge lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

Brilliant

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Room Fogger said:


> Because that you have to post in the Dirty LOL’s thread and then post a link here to the comment.


Trust @Room Fogger to know the loopholes into how to post his penis jokes!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spark

Well this was the “premium” R320 Hufflepuff juice from Leandra that I received 2 weeks ago. WhatsApp order. The flavour tasted like a diluted lucky packet... LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Sorry man, I hate it when people get duped. It is bad enough when you make a mistake not on purpose, but when it is done knowingly .... sho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> I think it was me, just realized there is a Johan and a Johannes haha. Officially wash my hands of this nonsense! Back to drooling over massive tanks from steam crave! Its my sleep well porn before bed


Fasttech GB soon after the tobacco ban lifts... I'm also loading up on some Steam Crave heavy metal... and and Odin 200 to house it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

CJB85 said:


> I'm also loading up on some Steam Crave heavy metal...


What's so special about Steam Crave other than that they're so big? Heard of the tanks before, but don't know much about them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

ivc_mixer said:


> What's so special about Steam Crave other than that they're so big? Heard of the tanks before, but don't know much about them


Getting really good reviews in terms of flavour etc, then add the huge capacity and the fact that with different decks, you can essentially do 5 atties in one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

ivc_mixer said:


> What's so special about Steam Crave other than that they're so big? Heard of the tanks before, but don't know much about them


One Ring Shall Rule Them All!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> One Ring Shall Rule Them All!!!!


One does not simply walk into a vape shop and ask for a Steam Crave...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH

CJB85 said:


> One does not simply walk into a vape shop and ask for a Steam Crave...



No. If one is purchasing a Titan, an Odin 200 and the requisite power source, one simply brings one's wheelbarrow to get them out to one's bakkie.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

DavyH said:


> No. If one is purchasing a Titan, an Odin 200 and the requisite power source, one simply brings one's wheelbarrow to get them out to one's bakkie.


Titan is too big for me, I am going for the Aromamizer V2 Plus (advanced kit that includes the extension and mesh deck) and then the bubble glass pack separately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Have 


CJB85 said:


> Titan is too big for me, I am going for the Aromamizer V2 Plus (advanced kit that includes the extension and mesh deck) and then the bubble glass pack separately.


Have you SEEN the Ragnar???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

NecroticAngel said:


> Have
> 
> Have you SEEN the Ragnar???


That being said though the Plus V2 is all anyone could ever want forever more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> Have
> 
> Have you SEEN the Ragnar???


You just have an affection for a certain TV character!
The Ragnar is just that little bit too big for the Odin 200, pushing the limits on all sides.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

CJB85 said:


> You just have an affection for a certain TV character!
> The Ragnar is just that little bit too big for the Odin 200, pushing the limits on all sides.


Might be true.... Have watched it many many times.... Hahahhaaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spark

Stranger said:


> Sorry man, I hate it when people get duped. It is bad enough when you make a mistake not on purpose, but when it is done knowingly .... sho.


Yeah well I just saw them on FB a while back and figured it was all pretty underhand due to the prohibition so just gave it a go (only found this thread a day after my order because I smelled a rat). Since have found legit alternatives.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks. Great post made my day with the funny comments.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964

If I may summarize  after a lot of needless huffin and puffin it was to no avail. The elite investigative squad of the major crimes unit at ecigssa had the scent. The chase is on, it's started. The whole world watched in suspense as the chase progressed. Millions watched the drama unfold in real time. But true to their warrior creed the squad swooped in and swiftly had the lowlife common criminal by the short and curlies and the death blow was dealt. The whole world erupted in a state of ecstasy and joy. Thank you we have been saved! Tears were spilt when the heroes, true to their form, stepped up on the podium and humbly accepted their medal for going beyond the call of duty. Until the next crisis erupts these elite watch dogs will watch our back protecting the innocent from the criminal...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964

Coincidence? Found this today. Same name as the owner responding from hufflepuff in the thread. A leopard never changes its spots. This is not the first time he did this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

fbb1964 said:


> Coincidence? Found this today. Same name as the owner responding from hufflepuff in the thread. A leopard never changes its spots. This is not the first time he did this
> 
> View attachment 202628



Do they say why he's on Crime Stop?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Do they say why he's on Crime Stop?



Fraud, it says, but...

I’M SO JEALOUS OF THAT MOUSTACHE!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> Coincidence? Found this today. Same name as the owner responding from hufflepuff in the thread. A leopard never changes its spots. This is not the first time he did this
> 
> View attachment 202628


He looks just like a contestant called John Cooper that appeared years ago on a popular darts based Gameshow called bullseye in the UK, turned out he had already murdered at least 2 people when he appeared on the show and went on to murder others, he's one of the few inmates who have a sentence of life means life, spitting must be a distance relation!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> He looks just like a contestant called John Cooper that appeared years ago on a popular darts based Gameshow called bullseye in the UK, turned out he had already murdered at least 2 people when he appeared on the show and went on to murder others, he's one of the few inmates who have a sentence of life means life, spitting must be a distance relation!
> 
> View attachment 202666


See him in the audience, he knows there is something dodgy about him!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

And the 2020 marketing award in the vape category goes to. Drum roll..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## fbb1964

Our runner up in the category of innovative laboratory excellence goes to..

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Hooked

fbb1964 said:


> Our runner up in the category of innovative laboratory excellence goes to..
> 
> View attachment 203076
> View attachment 203077



Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 14


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?


With the prices they charge, 10ml concentrate is all you need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?



Not going to lie... I thought I had few concentrates...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## LeislB

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?


It's because their juices are all made with single flavour concentrates, look at their names. It's unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?


But at least they are Wirld Class and don't taste like horse shit, PRICELESS!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## LeislB

Timwis said:


> But at least they are Wirld Class and don't taste like horse shit, PRICELESS!!!!!!


Ja, I saw that too, had a giggle!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt they claim to have made millions during lockdown? No how small scale do you mix and sell if you only have a few 10ml concentrates?


Like he said 5 million. I wonder will he give me a job lol. Atleast i will get famous i will be on the news too, only problem it would be for all the wrong reasons. Think we will be better off vaping clean vg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB

But wait, there's more! Danielle has her own website now too:

https://puffonvapes.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Anyone willing to volunteer-

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Lingogrey

Clouds4Days said:


> Anyone willing to volunteer-
> 
> View attachment 203112


It certainly does scream "PREMUIM" more than any other juice that I have seen

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Raindance

Lingogrey said:


> It certainly does scream "PREMUIM" more than any other juice that I have seen
> 
> View attachment 203113


So now they have a cure for COVID19! Who would have thought it possible?

A really premuim wirld clas orginaization! I see a NoBell prize heading their way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16


----------



## Silo

This thread is classic!



Raindance said:


> So now they have a cure for COVID19! Who would have thought it possible?
> 
> A really premuim wirld clas orginaization! I see a NoBell prize heading their way.
> 
> Regards



Hahaha, well when you drop the ball, it's a NoBall prize.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DougP

Marketing 101.... 

New and already on sale







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis

Raindance said:


> So now they have a cure for COVID19! Who would have thought it possible?
> 
> A really premuim wirld clas orginaization! I see a NoBell prize heading their way.
> 
> Regards


Or contains the Virus keeping a permanent lockdown and ban in place so they can make their millions (when converted to the old Lira currency) selling their illegal Wirld Class, Premuim vape juice! Flavour not horse shit but piss quite close!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964

This brings us to the question. Dlamini Zuma won't like this losing market share. Can we get the CEO of scammers to also start scamming another scammer? "Eish Voetsek jy" might even suffice to get this klan of lowlife criminals (inbred cockroaches?) scuffle out of the light back into their holes underground that they obviously come from. Just like switching on a floodlight on your back porch. I've been watching this thread out of pure curiosity but also saw quite a few fellow members here expressing just how disgusted this is coining in now with the lock-down and millions of desperate smokers looking for alternatives. Shows just how low certain individuals will scoop extorting money from others. This definitely illustrates human behavior and morals at its worst.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 19


----------



## baksteen8168

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203220


That horse looks like it's huffling a wirld class puff.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203220




...lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203220


What a legend! Yoh! When I saw the bottle! I was on the floor peeing little brown chunks from laughter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203220



Sheer brilliance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Incredible work they're doing! 

After over a decade of failed work from the industry they've mastered the art of replicating the ciggy brands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## baksteen8168

Chickenstrip said:


> Incredible work they're doing!
> 
> After over a decade of failed work from the industry they've mastered the art of replicating the ciggy brands!
> View attachment 203296

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DavyH

Chickenstrip said:


> Incredible work they're doing!
> 
> After over a decade of failed work from the industry they've mastered the art of replicating the ciggy brands!
> View attachment 203296



Carmel...Bent...Chestyfield...Henson and Bedges...Dunghill...Badmorals... Some prize stuff there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## NecroticAngel

Chickenstrip said:


> Incredible work they're doing!
> 
> After over a decade of failed work from the industry they've mastered the art of replicating the ciggy brands!
> View attachment 203296


Well I know where they have been shopping hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Chickenstrip said:


> Incredible work they're doing!
> 
> After over a decade of failed work from the industry they've mastered the art of replicating the ciggy brands!
> View attachment 203296


Limited stock for a reason you only have to buy once. Its gonna be a collecters item so dont miss out lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Silo

THE REAPER said:


> Limited stock for a reason you only have to buy once. Its gonna be a collecters item so dont miss out lol.



I can hook you up with some collectors editions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Silo said:


> I can hook you up with some collectors editions


Difrence between yours and the one im talking about is yours could maybe taste good to me, the one up there uhm uhm uhm nah not so much so you can pm me anytime. But if it has the name hufflepuff on it just tell me how much i must give you to keep it lol. I have a duster.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## fbb1964

Priceless! The CEO's sales pitch to potential customers?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

This thread has been truly entertaining

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

fbb1964 said:


> Priceless! The CEO's sales pitch to potential customers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## LeislB

Now Danielle has twisp products:

https://puffonvapes.co.za/

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

LeislB said:


> Now Danielle has twisp products:
> 
> https://puffonvapes.co.za/
> View attachment 203620


Yipeeee!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## baksteen8168

LeislB said:


> Now Danielle has twisp products:
> 
> https://puffonvapes.co.za/
> View attachment 203620


and so cheap! Placing my order NOW!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## XsCode

This is the gift that keeps on giving.

Does anyone know who pa gave the plot to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

"The Puff On Experts" Can anyone tell me what language this is in? i put it in a translator and it came up language unknown but closest translation in English is "Bollocks"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168

@HPBotha @Mic Lazzari - Why are your pods so cheap? Are you selling fakes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## HPBotha

baksteen8168 said:


> @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari - Why are your pods so cheap? Are you selling fakes?


I am not touching this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## fbb1964

Ok did we review this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## LeislB

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204258
> Ok did we cover this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.


Cause everyone needs some monkey fart in their lives! Insert rolling eyes here! lol!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204258
> Ok did we review this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.



wtf ? is this actually on their site ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964

vicTor said:


> wtf ? is this actually on their site ?


Yes as copied just now.

https://www.hufflepuff.co.za/product/vape-juice-30ml-monkey-fart-flavour/

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> wtf ? is this actually on their site ?


I can tell your keen, is that 10 bottles you're after?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> I can tell your keen, is that 10 bottles you're after?



only if I get a free death threat thrown in ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> only if I get a free death threat thrown in ?


With every bottle as standard! If paying by debit card details as a special thank you you're bank account will be emptied.

"HufflePuff - Proud To Rip you off" (but always with a sinister smile)!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204258
> Ok did we review this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.



This is why they want to ban vape flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## XsCode

WHY has no-one made made a flavor called "The Doektator" ? Missed opportunity imo.

Description: Full, rich flavor of an ass, with not so subtle hints of cos-I-said-so and I-don't-have-to-consult.

Winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204258
> Ok did we review this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.



Problem with doing a review would be how to compare the juice flavour to the real thing.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

XsCode said:


> WHY has no-one made made a flavor called "The Doektator" ? Missed opportunity imo.
> 
> Description: Full, rich flavor of an ass, with not so subtle hints of cos-I-said-so and I-don't-have-to-consult.
> 
> Winner.



Ahhh I know who could do this - Rebel Revolution Vape BaD Mountain! It would fit in perfectly with his range e.g. Gupta.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

XsCode said:


> WHY has no-one made made a flavor called "The Doektator" ? Missed opportunity imo.
> 
> Description: Full, rich flavor of an ass, with not so subtle hints of cos-I-said-so and I-don't-have-to-consult.
> 
> Winner.



If I could hazard a guess at the Doektator flavour profile, in my mind it would be: "A rich base flavour of ineptitude and corruption, layered with failed career aspirations and misguided nuptials, sprinkled with some bitterness, hate and a dash of spite." Max PG, 36mg Freebase Nic

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## fbb1964

Hooked said:


> Problem with doing a review would be how to compare the juice flavour to the real thing.


Agree I thought about it but decided that it would be too gross so decided to give it a pass. Maybe kopdoeks couch smell could be a start

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Easy flavour - Doektator

Take a bottle of xxx mg Nic, stir in a fresh dog t*rd and some iron fillings, steep for a day.

Flavour profile - Guaranteed to take your breath away, leave a sh1t taste in your mouth, guarantees social distancing, short out and f#ck up your property and leaving you stumbling around aimlessly swearing while proving that idiots do walk the earth.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH

Well, I guess these clowns will need to move on to a new scam now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius

I seem to have missed an opportunity here! 
https://www.hufflepuff.co.za/product/benson-hedges-flavor/ for 30ml!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn man this https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/tobacco-road-tr/products/benson-hedges-tobacco-road mixes 100ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Cornelius said:


> I seem to have missed an opportunity here!
> https://www.hufflepuff.co.za/product/benson-hedges-flavor/ for 30ml!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn man this https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/tobacco-road-tr/products/benson-hedges-tobacco-road mixes 100ml


There may still be a chance. Kopdoek has not yet approved squirels proposals.

regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204258
> Ok did we review this new flavor released or not I didn't see it in thread? Was this the inspiration to our very own ecigssa Oscar nominated cartoon for huff puff promotion did up the thread.


I'll bet @MrGSmokeFree can make a better label,but I won't challenge him because they'll steal it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

And with the confirmation of Cyril. Hufflepuff comes to an end. Thank you everyone and goodnight!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Chickenstrip said:


> And with the confirmation of Cyril. Hufflepuff comes to an end. Thank you everyone and goodnight!



Been seeing a lot of fly-by-night companies pop up on local groups that I'm glad to see the last of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Hooked

Chickenstrip said:


> And with the confirmation of Cyril. Hufflepuff comes to an end. Thank you everyone and goodnight!



What a pity, really. They are most entertaining!

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

And with a huff and a puff Cyril blew the house down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi vape family. Herewith the profile of this lovely juice. Maybe you can try to make your own "monkey fart" juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stranger

Yeah I am in, sounds like monkey farts are sweet

Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## takatatak

Monkey Fart is a Flavor West concentrate... I have no experience with it but they have some weird things in their line-up:

Beetle Juice
Bubba's Pig Sap
Ecto Cooler Type
Moose Milk
Mystery Flavor
Reindeer Poop
Unicorn Vomit

Just further shenanigans by the clowns at Hustlepuff and Co... They only know how to "mix" single flavours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## baksteen8168

takatatak said:


> Monkey Fart is a Flavor West concentrate... I have no experience with it but they have some weird things in their line-up:
> 
> Beetle Juice
> Bubba's Pig Sap
> Ecto Cooler Type
> Moose Milk
> Mystery Flavor
> Reindeer Poop
> Unicorn Vomit
> 
> Just further shenanigans by the clowns at Hustlepuff and Co... They only know how to "mix" single flavours.


I'm surprised that they aren't marketing it as a one shot.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stranger

Is the Unicorn vomit projectile or just normal vomit. ?

Reactions: Funny 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stranger

I am just thinking of uniquely SA flavours like

Ratel pee

Kudo ear wax

Elephant musth

and my personal favorite

Giraffe scrotum sweat (personally collected by tall trained expert mixologists)

Reactions: Funny 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stranger said:


> I am just thinking of uniquely SA flavours like
> 
> Ratel pee
> 
> Kudo ear wax
> 
> Elephant musth
> 
> and my personal favorite
> 
> Giraffe scrotum sweat (personally collected by tall trained expert mixologists)


You forgot Buffel Ballas

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I’m waiting for the customer base to realize something,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## DavyH

Room Fogger said:


> I’m waiting for the customer base to realize something,



The boss man will come and beat them up if they shop elsewhere.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I *LOVE *this thread. The comments are brilliant! ( I am typing this while vaping my modified 18mg tobacco monkey fart juice edition , Mmmm tastes a little bit crappy  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Dislike 1


----------



## baksteen8168

DavyH said:


> The boss man will come and beat them up if they shop elsewhere.


Like this?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> You forgot Buffel Ballas



Pothole,
Speed bump and spaza shop sounds delicious too.
I wonder of Hufflepuff has stock.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## LeislB

This thread is an absolute WINNER! Genuinely laughed out loud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> Like this?


This might be in their exotica range. 
'hoekie koekie MTL'

Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I feel like I really missed out here, like that time when some random boets thought they could monopolize kangertech.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Judge Dred

pity your so uneducated

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Judge Dred

who ever bought that bottle of white labled hufflepuff, that counterfeit stuff you idiot

its exactly like comparing fake and real nasty juice.

your iq is to low to figure it out

PS, Clientelle legal is working on all your details.

Have Fun

Slander is legally punishable.

Say more please

Insult us some more?

PS

isolates WIL BE BANNED VERY VERY SOON!
hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Judge Dred

oh and we are working to publish a list of all the grey importers details to sars very very soon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

Judge Dred said:


> who ever bought that bottle of white labled hufflepuff, that counterfeit stuff you idiot
> 
> its exactly like comparing fake and real nasty juice.
> 
> your iq is to low to figure it out
> 
> PS, Clientelle legal is working on all your details.
> 
> Have Fun
> 
> Slander is legally punishable.
> 
> Say more please
> 
> Insult us some more?
> 
> PS
> 
> isolates WIL BE BANNED VERY VERY SOON!
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Pity you don't have morals and beliefs and think your clever. Your eyes will open soon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Judge Dred

o yes!

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE FREE EXPOSURE.
We recieved over 300 sales with click links from this group, 

Our of those 300 sales 134 of them left excelent reviews, and thanked us for making you guys show how your true colors show in public.

Your actions here simply exposed yourselves, and gave us clients!

SAY MORE?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Judge Dred

300 of the members on THIS FORUM Said **** YOU YOU ARE IDIOTS!

HAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Judge Dred

shame, yall must be very jealous, 

WE ARE NOT A VAPE COMPANY

Tsk Tsk Tsk

But we are a trademark!

And wer can sue you for many millions because we are!

We just hope you own the millions we are claiming from yo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

Waiting for the next ten inundated messages

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Judge Dred

if you have an issue

Contact us and talk to us

IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

Judge Dred said:


> o yes!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR THE FREE EXPOSURE.
> We recieved over 300 sales with click links from this group,
> 
> Our of those 300 sales 134 of them left excelent reviews, and thanked us for making you guys show how your true colors show in public.
> 
> Your actions here simply exposed yourselves, and gave us clients!
> 
> SAY MORE?


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> if you have an issue
> 
> Contact us and talk to us
> 
> IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS


Is that a threat hidden behind a computer screen, you cowardly knob jockey? i offer you my middle finger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

OH MY GOD I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW.

My man with all the millions you have you should be able to hire a proper lawyer not one from next to the Remax offices at your local shop, they will explain how libel/slander works. 

I mean never mind the fact that you are openly implicating yourself in breaking the laws during lock down, something some one legally would like to know about, since you probably aren't going to declare your taxes properly on all your sales during that time...I'd be very careful making brain dead threats when you are putting yourself in a position to actually get bent over.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Judge Dred said:


> shame, yall must be very jealous,
> 
> WE ARE NOT A VAPE COMPANY
> 
> Tsk Tsk Tsk
> 
> But we are a trademark!
> 
> And wer can sue you for many millions because we are!
> 
> We just hope you own the millions we are claiming from yo


Tsk 4your ma ja

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> shame, yall must be very jealous,
> 
> WE ARE NOT A VAPE COMPANY
> 
> Tsk Tsk Tsk
> 
> But we are a trademark!
> 
> And wer can sue you for many millions because we are!
> 
> We just hope you own the millions we are claiming from yo


You are thick as pig shit and can't even spell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Judge Dred said:


> oh and we are working to publish a list of all the grey importers details to sars very very soon


I actually have a contact at SARS, I think I may drop them a line tomorrow especially after all these idiotic threats to the forum and legitimate businesses, ask them to maybe think about doing an audit on your sales during lock down, would be interesting to see how you have done your business accounting during lock-down. 
I'm sure someone might also accidentally send a tip off to the law, there's always room for someone to look in to financial crime in this country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Guys please play the ball not the man. If what I am asking is unclear, please take a moment and read the rules that were agreed upon implicitly before posting on this forum.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Judge Dred

yall sound like that owner from Vape-King

Had the police call us

Then police told him to F-UcK-OFF

You may know vape

But your a bunch of wanabes in the CBD industry 

Dont run with the big dogs when your nothing but puppy mixers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 6 | Dislike 2


----------



## Adephi

Judge Dred said:


> pity your so uneducated


*you're

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Guys please play the ball not the man. If what I am asking is unclear, please take a moment and read the rules that were agreed upon implicitly before posting on this forum.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/


He can play with his own ball(s)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## stevie g

The only thing to dread from @Judge Dred is the grammar.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

"HustlePuff"!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Judge Dred said:


> yall sound like that owner from Vape-King
> 
> Had the police call us
> 
> Then police told him to F-UcK-OFF
> 
> You may know vape
> 
> But your a bunch of wanabes in the CBD industry
> 
> Dont run with the big dogs when your nothing but puppy mixers



again, tsek !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

That oke has some serious mental issues. I hope he gets some help

Reactions: Agree 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH

Judge Dred said:


> pity your so uneducated


The sad part is that you won’t see the irony in your statement. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## takatatak

Judge Dred said:


> shame, yall must be very jealous,
> 
> WE ARE NOT A VAPE COMPANY
> 
> Tsk Tsk Tsk
> 
> But we are a trademark!
> 
> And wer can sue you for many millions because we are!
> 
> We just hope you own the millions we are claiming from yo





Having morals and not wanting to support a bunch of capitalist thieves doesn't mean you're jealous.

Having a CBD company that launches a sister company specifically to sell overpriced e-liquid under the tobacco product ban is calculated market exploitation.

If you think you're gonna pursue any action against anyone on this forum then you best believe that the forum members will all club together to testify against you.

Hou aan om die leeu se bal te kielie as jy moet...

P.s. I think it's time for a price decrease on your website... Better yet, take the bloody thing down

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964

SARS, Crimestop and Carte Blanche would love this easy public electronic trail to follow. They love this stuff being reported to investigate. These idiots are too stupid and ignorant to realise they have no way of wiping all evidence now. Delete website and FB won't help now. It's done self implicated as mentioned it's just a matter of time now. Tik tok clocks ticking let's see who has the last laugh. Judge Judy has spoken.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Judge Dred said:


> yall sound like that owner from Vape-King
> 
> Had the police call us
> 
> Then police told him to F-UcK-OFF
> 
> You may know vape
> 
> But your a bunch of wanabes in the CBD industry
> 
> Dont run with the big dogs when your nothing but puppy mixers


A legend in your own lunch hour!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## LeislB

Looks like they're having a sale, I wonder why?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis

LeislB said:


> Looks like they're having a sale, I wonder why?
> View attachment 204624


Time for folks to grab that Monkey Fart flavour they have always wanted!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Judge Dred said:


> yall sound like that owner from Vape-King
> 
> Had the police call us
> 
> Then police told him to F-UcK-OFF
> 
> You may know vape
> 
> But your a bunch of wanabes in the CBD industry
> 
> Dont run with the big dogs when your nothing but puppy mixers



You are sorely mistaken....the police (Who happen to be pretty close friends of ours..) told us no such thing, you were however told to send us a written apology which we recieved. But you do you boo  

Anyway guys, I think its time we kill this thread? Dont feed the trolls under the bridge

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

And people said CBD juice has no hallucination effects?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## THE REAPER

Judge Dred said:


> o yes!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR THE FREE EXPOSURE.
> We recieved over 300 sales with click links from this group,
> 
> Our of those 300 sales 134 of them left excelent reviews, and thanked us for making you guys show how your true colors show in public.
> 
> Your actions here simply exposed yourselves, and gave us clients!
> 
> SAY MORE?


For some one who made so many sales from here you sure do cry like a baby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> You are sorely mistaken....the police (Who happen to be pretty close friends of ours..) told us no such thing, you were however told to send us a written apology which we recieved. But you do you boo
> 
> Anyway guys, I think its time we kill this thread? Dont feed the trolls under the bridge

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## XsCode

*WHO GOT THE PLOT DAMMIT????*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168

XsCode said:


> *WHO GOT THE PLOT DAMMIT????*


It has to be Judge Dredd... 

Because...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

XsCode said:


> *WHO GOT THE PLOT DAMMIT????*



I think it's about big dogs or something

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

XsCode said:


> *WHO GOT THE PLOT DAMMIT????*


I know someone lost the plot completely....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stroodlepuff said:


> You are sorely mistaken....the police (Who happen to be pretty close friends of ours..) told us no such thing, you were however told to send us a written apology which we recieved. But you do you boo
> 
> Anyway guys, I think its time we kill this thread? Dont feed the trolls under the bridge


Yes, but its so much fun

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

takatatak said:


> View attachment 204584
> 
> Having morals and not wanting to support a bunch of capitalist thieves doesn't mean you're jealous.
> 
> Having a CBD company that launches a sister company specifically to sell overpriced e-liquid under the tobacco product ban is calculated market exploitation.
> 
> If you think you're gonna pursue any action against anyone on this forum then you best believe that the forum members will all club together to testify against you.
> 
> Hou aan om die leeu se bal te kielie as jy moet...
> 
> P.s. I think it's time for a price decrease on your website... Better yet, take the bloody thing down


Tennis balle ,krieket balle, snoeker ball as jy wil, kiellie die leeu balle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> Tennis balle ,krieket balle, snoeker ball as jy wil, kiellie die leeu balle


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

I am looking for a very simple complexed single flavour vape juice clone .it must be premium clone single flavour juice clone with clone flavour for DIY. Anybody have a clone recipe clone of the flavour

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Hi all

*We have taken the decision to lock this thread*

It doesn’t reflect well on the members or the forum itself and this thread has taken its course.

*Please refrain from these sorts of discussions in future on this topic.*

If the vendor concerned has any further complaints or issues to be raised with the forum, they are welcome to contact me directly via the PM system. 

Please understand and respect this

Silver
ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------

